# Einstieg in OPC - Literatur, Kurse?



## augenstern (5 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
mein Cheffe möchte, dass ich ein OPC-Projekt durchführe und soll dazu erstmal KnoffHoff aufbauen.

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt, nahezu keine Ahnung von OPC und bräuchte mal Unterstützung für einen Einstieg, Tipps für Kurse und Bücher.

Ich habe auf http://opcfoundation.org/ bereits gestöbert, aber dort ist ziemlich viel Zeugs und vieles ist nur für (zahlende) Member verfügbar.

Was ich weiß: 
Softing bietet ein gutes OPC-Toolkit an, auch Kurse.

Auf Amazon habe ich folgendes Buch gefunden:
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3800732173/adamsoftwarei-21

Könnte mir jemand Tipps für Anfänger in OPC geben, bitte?

Mein technischer Hintergrund:
- PC-Programmierung in VS2008, MFC, Netzwerkprogrammierung, SPS-
  Anbindung an PC (libnodave)
- embedded Programmierung mit diversen RTOS, diverse Prozessoren (in C)

Vielen Grüße!


----------



## OPCNews (10 Oktober 2011)

augenstern schrieb:


> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt, nahezu keine Ahnung von OPC und bräuchte mal Unterstützung für einen Einstieg, Tipps für Kurse und Bücher.


 
Hallo,

von MatrikonOPC gibt es auch einige Grundlageninformationen:

Hier findest Du eine Webcast-Aufzeichnung "Was ist OPC": http://www.matrikonopc.com/downloads/576/webcasts/index.aspx

und hier ein Whitepaper "OPC, was ist das eigentlich?": http://www.matrikonopc.com/downloads/788/whitepapers/index.aspx


Außerdem bietet MatrikonOPC auch OPC-Zertifizierungs-Trainings an, das nächste deutschsprachige ist im November: http://www.matrikonopc.com/training/index.aspx


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Oktober 2011)

Um welches OPC geht es? OPC DA oder OPC UA? Was genau sind die Vorgaben?


----------



## Pikador (11 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

das Buch ist nicht so gut. Zu OPC UA kann ich das "OPC Unified Architecture" von Mahnke, Leitner und Damm empfehlen. Leider nur auf Englisch.
Siemens bietet auch gute und kostenlose einführung in OPC. Die Dokumente heissen "Industrielle Kommunikation" Band 1 - 3.


----------



## augenstern (11 Oktober 2011)

*OPC-DA und UA*

Hallo,

wie ich mittlerweile rausgefunden habe, müssen wir OPC-DA/AE und OPC-UA Clients schreiben.

Mir sind an anderer Stelle das Toolkit und die Schulungen von Softing empfohlen worden. Was haltet ihr davon?

Was mich ein bisschen "verstört" ist die Tatsache, dass bei der OPC-Foundation viele Infos nur für Mitglieder zur Verfügung stehen. Und die Mitgliedschaft ist nicht ganz billig. Schon komisch, wenn man Schnittstellen propagieren will...


----------



## Dr. OPC (11 Oktober 2011)

> müssen wir OPC-DA/AE und OPC-UA Clients schreiben


eine sehr schöne "Übung" !? oder soll das ein "Produkt" werden?

wenn es eine Übung ist, empfehle ich die exzellent dokumentierten und mit Source gelieferten Beispiele von SIEMENS, übrigens KOSTENLOS. Die entsprechenden BeitragIDs der Customer Support Seiten wurden in diesem Forum schon mehrfach gepostet. Dort gibt es Beispiele für DA, AE und UA.

wenn es ein "Produkt" werden soll, empfiehlt sich ein kommerzielles Toolkit, getesteter Code, dokumentiert, Beispiele dabei und vor allem Support. Auch nicht schlecht ein ist ein Workshop um in das Thema rein zu kommen. Neben Softing bietet UnifiedAutomation und praktisch jeder Toolkithersteller Workshops an.

Die alles entscheidende nächste Frage lautet: In welcher Programmiersprache soll das ganze umgesetzt werden? Damit entscheidet sich auch die Frage nach dem richtigen Toolkit.

Das grüne Buch beschreibt die OPC UA Spezifikation und bietet alles um UA Server/Clients zu entwickeln, ist leider wie oben schon erwähnt auf englisch (die original OPC Spezifikation übrigens auch, die ist aber deutlich "schwieriger" zu lesen/zu verstehen). Das rote Buch behandelt auch das klassische OPC (DA und AE) und auch UA (allerdings nicht in der Tiefe wie das grüne Buch). Langfristig braucht man vermutlich BEIDE.


----------

